# How do I check my privilege?



## Watcher (Nov 29, 2013)

I've noticed we have a privilege section under our thanks, and everyone seems to be unchecked. What does this mean and how do I check my privilege?

Inb4 [youtube]5aAbOgdbTbM[/youtube]


----------



## rocket (Nov 29, 2013)

it's just like a middle class white slice of manbread to ASK this question geez how entitled are you


----------



## Foulmouth (Nov 29, 2013)

I checked the everliving fuck out of my privilege and I'm still white !
I is confusion.


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 29, 2013)

Got this mad handsome privilege. Check.
White? Hell even Twilight dudes be hatin'. Check. 
Wealth? Sure. Silver spoon all the way. Check.
Internet privilege? Online right now. Check.
Non-wizard privilege? Checkerty-check nigga.

I got this covered.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Nov 29, 2013)

Since you said inb4 my original choice, here's my alternate musical response.
[youtube]BbAzB-KRaHo[/youtube]


----------



## The Dude (Nov 29, 2013)

Just checked the FUCK outta my privilege! Yo safe, check dis shit: white, male, straight, married, employed, nice car, monster screen TV, hot tub, ATVs, mad motorcycle skillz, mad gunslingin' skillz, bomb cell phone, gots my vape...shit son, I gots so much priv' I can't keep track of it all!

In summary my good fellows, I have examined the privilege that the Good Lord has bestowed upon myself and have found it to be most pleasing.


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 29, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> I have examined the privilege* that the Good Lord has bestowed upon myself* and have found it to be most pleasing.



Why do people never give me any credit?  
This God dude always steals the limelight away from TRUE, HONEST satanists... fuck this Christian-privilege. :x


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 29, 2013)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> What does this mean and how do I check my privilege?



It's not our job to educate you.


----------



## Foulmouth (Nov 29, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Just checked the FUCK outta my privilege! Yo safe, check dis shit: white, male, straight, married, employed, nice car, monster screen TV, hot tub, ATVs, mad motorcycle skillz, mad gunslingin' skillz, bomb cell phone, gots my vape...shit son, I gots so much priv' I can't keep track of it all!
> 
> In summary my good fellows, I have examined the privilege that the Good Lord has bestowed upon myself and have found it to be most pleasing.



The Dude is clearly over privileged and oppresses unfortunate Satanists.
Balance must be achieved.


----------



## spaps (Nov 29, 2013)

Dr. Cuddlebug get checked


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 29, 2013)

I think you need to check YOUR privilege in this cruel male-dominated world.


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 29, 2013)

I'd rather check the Dude's pingas than check my privilege.


----------



## hellbound (Nov 29, 2013)

You can't check your privilege. It's like original sin, you can't get rid of it. Only, you know, get rid of the oppressive male-centric unempowering heteronormative judeo-christian "god" part of it.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 29, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Just checked the FUCK outta my privilege! Yo safe, check dis shit: white, male, straight, married, employed, nice car, monster screen TV, hot tub, ATVs, mad motorcycle skillz, mad gunslingin' skillz, bomb cell phone, gots my vape...shit son, I gots so much priv' I can't keep track of it all!
> 
> In summary my good fellows, I have examined the privilege that the Good Lord has bestowed upon myself and have found it to be most pleasing.


Employed: check
Straight: check
White: check
Judeo-Christian: check
Car: check
Minor luxuries: check
Male:.....MEN MUST DIE!!!


----------



## CatParty (Nov 29, 2013)

goddamnit. i even changed profile to "gender queer" and still unchecked. ugh i hate life.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 29, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> goddamnit. i even changed profile to "gender queer" and still unchecked. ugh i hate life.


It knows CatParty, _....IT KNOWS EVERYTHING_






I got 30. I'm not _over_privileged.
There, I checked it.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 29, 2013)

When I first realized everyone now had "privileges" I assumed "checked" people were the ones able to freely post in the Update section. But then I saw that even ABL, Marvin, Thetan, and Null were "unchecked." So what the hell is this feature?


----------



## QI 541 (Nov 29, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> When I first realized everyone now had "privileges" I assumed "checked" people were the ones able to freely post in the Update section. But then I saw that even ABL, Marvin, Thetan, and Null were "unchecked." So what the hell is this feature?



I think someone here just really wanted to troll SJWs.


----------



## TL 611 (Nov 29, 2013)

Lol that privilege checker thing is bizarre. I checked my privilegeand I managed to get -20  - though a lot of the minus numbers _did_ come from the fact I had to use a calculator and it's a Friday night.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 29, 2013)

-20 here


----------



## Dollars2010 (Nov 29, 2013)

I got 10


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 29, 2013)

Melchett said:
			
		

> Lol that privilege checker thing is bizarre. I checked my privilegeand I managed to get -20  - though a lot of the minus numbers _did_ come from the fact I had to use a calculator and it's a Friday night.


I do feel bad for transgendered blind homeless people from the Middle East.

Wait.....how could a blind person check this?!?!?

Also, why am I so high compared to you guys? Learn to add!!!(or subtract)


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 29, 2013)

I got 25. I would be 45 if I weren't autistic.


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 29, 2013)

-15 here.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm overprivileged.   As CIS scum, I guess I'm now obligated to eat rat poison.

Edit: I'm assuming it's some sort of warning/disciplinary feature?


----------



## spaps (Nov 29, 2013)

GET CHECKED, KID


----------



## Hyperion (Nov 29, 2013)

It's a quarterly newsletter that all white people receive. You guys didn't know?


----------



## Silver (Nov 29, 2013)

-30 I think.


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 29, 2013)

My privilege score: 170. Do I ween anything?


----------



## Male (Nov 29, 2013)

Only weeners check their privileges


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 29, 2013)

190
Get on my level.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Nov 29, 2013)

15


----------



## hm yeah (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm only Chris'-Chan's overused verbal tic! I have no privileges. All I get is to get used over and over again whenever someone's telling him off or he's trying to have a debate or something. *stress sigh*

and I don't even get any of the tugboat.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 29, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> 190
> Get on my level.



Die Compy.


----------



## spaps (Nov 29, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> 190
> Get on my level.


Get fucked and lime disease you privileged shit.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 29, 2013)

Plz check my privilege k thx


----------



## Venusaur (Nov 29, 2013)

-110!? 
... Welp. Gonna go drink alone now...


----------



## Foulmouth (Nov 29, 2013)

I gots 140. So if you're a white bloke with a job you're fucked ? This is discrimininiminiminimationism.
Even chris scores 20.


----------



## exball (Nov 29, 2013)

I got a 125+. Guiz I think the SWJ are going to lynch me.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 29, 2013)

As a Guatemalan lesbian, I do not find my score of -450 surprising.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 29, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> As a Guatemalan lesbian, I do not find my score of -450 surprising.



What about if you're a Thai ladyboy hooker?


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Nov 29, 2013)

^If you're Asian, you're somehow privileged (who the fuck made that chart?). Well, despite being Asian and male, my score is -115. I also find it hilarious that being blind is somehow easier than being black. And WTF is with the privilege level of trans? -500 is waaaay stupid.

Anyway, since I'm underprivileged, that gives me free reign to KILL ALL WHITEY!!! DIE CIS SCUM!!! MEN ARE ALL RAPISTS ESPECIALLY WHEN IT'S CONSENSUAL!!!


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 29, 2013)

Got a score of 135.  It would have been higher, but I only have a nice face and I'm short.

THE TALL MAN IS KEEPING ME DOWN


----------



## exball (Nov 29, 2013)

Da Pickle Monsta said:
			
		

> Got a score of 135.  It would have been higher, but I only have a nice face and I'm short.
> 
> THE TALL MAN IS KEEPING ME DOWN


Shut up tiny. My hight gives me significant privilege.


----------



## Foulmouth (Nov 29, 2013)

So in an ideal world everyone would be non-white,bisexual,transvestite,short,fat,unemployed,female autistics ?


----------



## Tin (Nov 30, 2013)

i got a 10, sounds about right actually.


----------



## Stratochu (Nov 30, 2013)

If I did it right I'm zero.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm 110. Clearly I am a overprivileged, culture appropriator, white CIS scum neckbearded kind of guy


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 30, 2013)

I have Sicilian heritage, am I white?


----------



## Night Terror (Nov 30, 2013)

105  8-)


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 30, 2013)

I invented two hypothetical characters to compare them on the privilege chart.

*Bubba Ray Clayton* is your typical unemployed, illiterate, inbred, meth-addicted hill person from the Appalachians.
He scored 105, putting him into the realm of over-privilege, and necessitating that he check his privilege _daily!_

*Michelle Obama* is Michelle Obama, First Lady of the United States of America.
She scored -45, putting her close to the middle of non-privilege.


----------



## Null (Nov 30, 2013)

That's if you consider Michelle Obama black.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow, 145.  I hadn't realized until now just how much better than so many of you I really am.

I did, actually, but it's nice now to have an actual number to back it up.


----------



## exball (Nov 30, 2013)

Butta Face Lopez said:
			
		

> Wow, 145.  I hadn't realized until now just how much better than so many of you I really am.
> 
> I did, actually, but it's nice now to have an actual number to back it up.


YOU CIS SCUM! DUUUUUUUUUUIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEE YYYOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## Himawari (Nov 30, 2013)

I got 55-ish.  Stuff like physical attractiveness (I guess my face looks okay????) and financial status (poor college student still dependent on my parents, who are "affluent" I guess, but it's not like they give me gobs of cash for free) are kind of up in the air though, so I don't even know.  That chart is dumb.

Also what if you earn between 65k and 100k a year??


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 30, 2013)

Himawari said:
			
		

> I got 55-ish.  Stuff like physical attractiveness (I guess my face looks okay????) and financial status (poor college student still dependent on my parents, who are "affluent" I guess, but it's not like they give me gobs of cash for free) are kind of up in the air though, so I don't even know.  That chart is dumb.
> 
> Also what if you earn between 65k and 100k a year??


From the Privilege Points Chart, it considers you middle class and you neither receive or lose points. Not like I believe in this kind of stuff.


----------



## Himawari (Nov 30, 2013)

Dork Of Ages said:
			
		

> Himawari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it says "middle class" is 45-65k and the next highest, "affluent," is 100-250k.

Do people who earn 80k just not exist or


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 30, 2013)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Dork Of Ages said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't put too much stock into this chart. It was obviously made by a "muh underprivileged" SJW.


----------



## Himawari (Nov 30, 2013)

You don't say.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 30, 2013)

I got -85. Didn't realize I was THAT underprivileged.


----------



## Varis (Nov 30, 2013)

-150. Don't hate me because I'm bad at math.   Do I get negative points for doing this at 4 AM on Sunday morning?

You can "check" your privilege in your profile options, but it doesn't do anything.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 30, 2013)

-100 ha.


----------



## Foulmouth (Nov 30, 2013)

Stalin said:
			
		

> -100 ha.



Did you apply Great Dictator  +300 ?


----------



## Burning Love (Dec 2, 2013)

I got 25 but may also be as low as -475, depending.   I DON'T WANNA BE A SOCIAL JUSTICE WARRIOR.


----------



## teheviltwin (Dec 2, 2013)

10 without including my mental health problems. I couldn't figure out where they'd go on the disability scale but I'm guessing somewhere between autistic and retarded.


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 2, 2013)

Check your privelage before you shrek your privelage

Eh... I'm too lazy to check it right now


----------



## Burning Love (Dec 2, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> Check your privelage before you shrek your privelage
> 
> Eh... I'm too lazy to check it right now


Sounds like you need a completely different type of check.


----------



## hellbound (Dec 2, 2013)

So wait, if I'm currently a scientist but also training to be an engineer, do I count both, average them, or just take one? Does it count as a disease if it's not visible and sufficiently well-managed to not interfere with life but requires medication? If I'm overweight but have an attractive face does that net zero? Does affluence count debt/savings or only income? What if you're between two levels?

THIS CHART IS POORLY DESIGNED


----------



## Null (Dec 2, 2013)

hellbound said:
			
		

> THIS CHART IS POORLY DESIGNED


You can't even manage to check your privilege. Disgusting cis scum.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Dec 2, 2013)

100 Here.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 2, 2013)

Salto said:
			
		

> 100 Here.



I tried the chart out a few months ago and got about the same score. I do believe I'm quite privileged, but I also think that quantifying privilege is stupid.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Dec 3, 2013)

50. Not complaining.


----------



## haina (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine is 115. This whole privilege thing reminds me of Harrison Bergeron. If SJWs had their way, they'd use that scale to determine what 'handicaps' you'd need to wear in order to create a totally equal society.


----------



## Holdek (Dec 7, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called a Thai _trans_ ladyboy hooker.  Check your cis scum privilege Dude.


----------



## Holdek (Dec 7, 2013)

Guys I'm pretty sure this chart was made in jest.



			
				bungholio said:
			
		

> I have Sicilian heritage, am I white?



*NSFW:* [youtube]_svnsF5OLbI[/youtube]



			
				Null said:
			
		

> That's if you consider Michelle Obama black.



What


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Dec 9, 2013)

I scored 30. Neither the oppressed nor the oppressors want me


----------



## Watcher (Dec 17, 2013)

I tried to check and uncheck myself in my profile

NOTHING CHANGES


----------



## Tommy Wiseau (Dec 17, 2013)

Ha ha. I got 195. I guess this means I am king or something. This reminds me of a funny story when I first come to San Francisco with two civil suit cases and a privilege check which I couldn't cash. Maybe I tell it to you sometime, or maybe not. You will be shocked.


----------



## Protoman (Dec 17, 2013)

110. Robo-privilege checked.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Dec 22, 2013)

Whelp


----------



## CatParty (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey!


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 22, 2013)

_*checks his privilage here http://checkprivilege.x10.mx/..._







60!? IM NOT PRIVILAGED?!


----------



## whitepaws (Dec 24, 2013)

75, if I did it right.


----------



## Himawari (Dec 24, 2013)

Christ-ian said:
			
		

> Whelp


Wait, how did YOU check your privilege?


----------



## Male (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## The Hunter (Dec 25, 2013)

help help how do i checked privilege why is my name pink oh god help please discuss


----------



## Pikonic (Dec 25, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> help help how do i checked privilege why is my name pink oh god help please discuss


Let's keep this serious


----------



## LM 697 (Dec 25, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your seriousness ends where my feelings begin.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 25, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> _*checks his privilage here http://checkprivilege.x10.mx/..._
> 
> https://images.encyclopediadramatica.es ... vilege.gif
> 
> 60!? IM NOT PRIVILAGED?!



I love how that does not include Latin America.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Dec 25, 2013)

I'M -90? How am I that negative? What did I possibly check that got me a -90? PS, I am a privileged-ass white girl. There is no way I'm a minus 90. 

 :?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Watcher (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Carlson (Jan 30, 2014)

130.

Shit.


----------



## CatParty (May 16, 2014)

Why Was deagle dad banned?


----------



## Foulmouth (May 16, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> Why Was deagle dad banned?


 
Jace privilege revoked.


----------



## Trickie (May 16, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> It knows CatParty, _....IT KNOWS EVERYTHING_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol -395

It'd be 105 if I wasn't trans, though, so either way I'm off da charts. I wonder why it doesn't list mental health issues anywhere here...


----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 16, 2014)

160


----------



## hellbound (May 16, 2014)

Holdek said:


> It's called a Thai _trans_ ladyboy hooker.  Check your cis scum privilege Dude.



If you're Thai, you should call them Kathoey because they're not trans they're another gender entirely and don't fit into your cisheterocage. If you're not Thai, you shouldn't refer to them by any name, or probably even think about them, because that's cultural appropriation.


----------



## LionSandwich (May 16, 2014)

-525. I wish this chart meant actually meant something


----------



## BT 075 (May 16, 2014)

LionSandwich said:


> -525. I wish this chart meant actually meant something



How do you mean you wish it meant something? I mean you are pretty underprivileged as a faggy autistic trying to convince people you're a real tranny. That right there loses you a shit ton of privilege points. The mental illnesses also don't help. If only you had been black too you would have been crowned the Queen of Tumblr.


----------



## Foulmouth (May 16, 2014)

Satan said:


> How do you mean you wish it meant something? I mean you are pretty underprivileged as a faggy autistic trying to convince people you're a real tranny. That right there loses you a shit ton of privilege points. The mental illnesses also don't help. If only you had been black too you would have been crowned the Queen of Tumblr.


 
10 bux says the next rika "persona" claims to be black as well.


----------



## BT 075 (May 16, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> 10 bux says the next rika "persona" claims to be black as well.



100 bucks it's Samwell with Rika's hand photoshopped on it holding a card saying "I'm really mad Cwkiforums you are all homophobic republican meanies!"


----------



## LionSandwich (May 16, 2014)

Satan said:


> How do you mean you wish it meant something? I mean you are pretty underprivileged as a faggy autistic trying to convince people you're a real tranny. That right there loses you a shit ton of privilege points. The mental illnesses also don't help. If only you had been black too you would have been crowned the Queen of Tumblr.



Employers will still think I'm a complete degenerate who's not worthy of hiring when I get a few months into HRT.

Don't want to derail this thread to be about me, but that privilege chart is outdated because me being "truscum" should probably give me a shitload of prividge points.  I'm "truscum," to a large amount of trans lesbians on tumblr just because I fear some cishet men are becoming "trans" because it turns them on and so they can screw lesbian chicks and its objectifying the trans women. (I never accused anyone of this, I just acknowledged that there are men with cross dressing fetishes) 

Funny how fake minorities are attacking the real minorites cuz they're so insecure


----------



## BT 075 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Foulmouth (May 16, 2014)

LionSandwich said:


> Employers will still think I'm a complete degenerate who's not worthy of hiring when I get a few months into HRT.
> 
> Don't want to derail this thread to be about me, but that privilege chart is outdated because me being "truscum" should probably give me a shitload of prividge points.  I'm "truscum," to a large amount of trans lesbians on tumblr just because I fear some cishet men are becoming "trans" because it turns them on and so they can screw lesbian chicks and its objectifying the trans women. (I never accused anyone of this, I just acknowledged that there are men with cross dressing fetishes)
> 
> Funny how fake minorities are attacking the real minorites cuz they're so insecure


 
Yep, them employers are right on the ball.


----------



## LionSandwich (May 16, 2014)

Satan said:


> 100 bucks it's Samwell with Rika's hand photoshopped on it holding a card saying "I'm really mad Cwkiforums you are all homophobic republican meanies!"



I also apologized to Dynastia for the photoshopped card cuz I was so vain about my face and I gave him a real one with a horrible camera angle and a HUGE ugly muscle but a smugleaf "bitch please" shirt! =D http://imgur.com/hhxOkCR

But its a privilege to be on topic so let's talk about privilege!  =)


----------



## A-Stump (May 16, 2014)

You are a complete degenerate, nobody likes you, deal with it with people who care. You're a boring person.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (May 16, 2014)

LionSandwich said:


> But its a privilege to be on topic so let's talk about privilege!  =)



 Oh my God, I just can't...


----------



## LionSandwich (May 16, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> You are a complete degenerate, nobody likes you, deal with it with people who care. You're a boring person.




 Forum Rules: These rules apply everywhere in the CWCki Forums.

 Respect one another and be civil. We're all friends here. Be nice.

Don't start drama.. Contact administrators if you have a problem with another user. Do not start flame wars. This is a very close community and there will be no tolerance for shit-flinging.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 16, 2014)

Everything in this thread is off topic.


----------

